# the Storm Wardens chapter



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

what do you guys think of this chapter? Fantasy Flight came up with it for their Deathwatch tabletop RPG. They're based on William Wallace-style Scottish warriors I think. They have claymores strapped to their backs, their planet is "covered in moors", emphasize personal honor and fight honor duels (see link for more info http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/edge_news.asp?eidn=1301) 

so space marine +







=









silly or cool?


----------



## demnos (Mar 13, 2011)

cool for me, that picture of space marine looks nice
scottish warrior with claymors ? highlanders


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know, they don't seem any more "out there" in terms of the culture they're based on than a lot of other SM Chapters. So, yeah, I like their livery, their background's cool, they don't have a stupid name... Yeah, they're a decent Chapter in my book.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

They don't seem particularly Scottish to me...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Are they ginger? If so, not scottish.

But, Vortex said it right.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not a UK member, so I may have no idea what it truly means to be Scottish

I assumed they were Scottish-based because of the references to "claymores", "clans", "moors", and the names proposed for members of the chapter: Alistayr, Camerone, Angus, Ramsay, Morgan, etc.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> I'm not a UK member, so I may have no idea what it truly means to be Scottish
> 
> I assumed they were Scottish-based because of the references to "claymores", "clans", "moors", and the names proposed for members of the chapter: Alistayr, Camerone, Angus, Ramsay, Morgan, etc.


To be scottish is:

1) have an acsent, a highly important aspect of scotland.
2) a kilt
3) say 'wee' inside of small/big when talking about something. (wee can mean big or small)
4) ginger is not a must

I have a grandad who is scottish, my dad is half-scot and I've got a little bit of scot in me so I know what I'm talking about.


P.S. a kilt would be good for these storm wardens chapter.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

So the men of Tanith are not the only Scots/Celts in the Imperium. Sadly, none of them wear kilts.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My favourite homebrew chapter to date has to be the Ravenborn. They were oustanding.










From when I first started, they were featured in White Dwarf, and are extremely recognisable. I always felt like they should have officially recognised them as a Chapter etc.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, "FREEEEEEEEEEEEDOM!" + "For the Emperor!" = cool, not silly.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Aren't these also rumoured to be loyalist World Eaters? I do remember their fluff piece saying something about that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Are they ginger? If so, not scottish.
> 
> But, Vortex said it right.


Ginger is just a heavy percentage of them.

To be truly Scottish means you have to be a border-line alcoholic racist (again some are actually alcoholic racists).

I think the Scottish Heresy memebers are just hiding their true colours until they can Frankie Boyle us...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember when people said Mel Gibson, being Australian would never amount to a convincing scotsman.

Now look at him, a racist homophobic, jobless alcoholic wifebeater.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys are unbelievably racist...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Sacred Feth said:


> You guys are unbelievably racist...


Scottish isn't a race though, so I guess everyone's off the hook right? :wink:


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Varakir said:


> Scottish isn't a race though, so I guess everyone's off the hook right? :wink:


Race, ethnic group, nation, whatever. The point is, what they said is still pretty damn offensive and derogatory.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Feel free to give it back. We're not shy. I'm sure you could think of something; I'm from Liverpool after all. =)


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Varakir said:


> Scottish isn't a race though, so I guess everyone's off the hook right? :wink:


Tell that to people who think you can be racist against Muslims or Jews. /facepalm


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

Not so much scotish as celtic. The background on them from the death watch game says that they live in clans and pass their claymore swords down their family lines, but also they wear woad under their armour. So I would say they are a mixture of several celtic cultures.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Meh. I still like the Tanith better. They have bagpipes.:so_happy:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Meh. I still like the Tanith better. They have bagpipes.:so_happy:


But no claymores... as far as I know :biggrin:

Hmm... they do have camo-cloaks... fuck it, they're both cool! There's room in the vast 40k galaxy for more than one Celtic/Scottish-inspired Imperial force.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

jmambrosian said:


> Not so much scotish as celtic. The background on them from the death watch game says that they live in clans and pass their claymore swords down their family lines, but also they wear woad under their armour. So I would say they are a mixture of several celtic cultures.


good point, I'm assuming woad is blue paint or tribal tattoos, so they're a Celtic mix


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe just ease up a little bit on the racism guys.
Had a couple of reports now regarding it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I like them they look cool and Claymores in the 40k universe is an awesome idea that isn't explored enough. I think i'm going to have fun doing these guys when i get to them on my "paint every chapter" project. Question is can i resist the urge to put a 2 litre bottle of Irn Bru on his base. That stuff is amazing.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the Storm Wardens are a great chapter, I love the the celtic theme and I really like it when they play that up. I just wish GW would do more with this chapter.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Commander Firebrand said:


> I think the Storm Wardens are a great chapter, I love the the celtic theme and I really like it when they play that up. I just wish GW would do more with this chapter.


It's not GW's chapter to begin with; it's FFG's. If you want more fluff on the Storm Wardens, pick up one of the _Deathwatch_ supplements - _Honour the Chapter_ in particular has a lot of new info for them.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I feel like they're no sillier than most Homebrew chapters that try to shoehorn a real world theme into 40K.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Would it be too much to have a paint scheme based on tartan? This would be great urban camo.

I've also noticed many drawings of Ultramarines wearing the Roman-legions style leather skirt over their armor, so why not a kilt for a Celtic-based chapter?


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Would it be too much to have a paint scheme based on tartan? This would be great urban camo.
> 
> I've also noticed many drawings of Ultramarines wearing the Roman-legions style leather skirt over their armor, so why not a kilt for a Celtic-based chapter?


Well I have seen a few pictures with Storm Wardens in kilts/tartan


----------



## jamierobinson94 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say they are supposed to be welsh since the chapter master is called Owin Glendwyr who is obviously based on this guy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owain_Glyndŵr


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

jamierobinson94 said:


> I'd say they are supposed to be welsh since the chapter master is called Owin Glendwyr who is obviously based on this guy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owain_Glyndŵr


They are a mix of all celtic nations


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Commander Firebrand said:


> Well I have seen a few pictures with Storm Wardens in kilts/tartan


Extremely cool!! Thanks for the pic!:good:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Being a transplanted Scot from the Isle of Skye a many generations ago.

I have a name for the Scottish based Space Marines.

Haggis Bashers Chapter.:laugh:


----------

